# 3 Movies that left a big impact on you?



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

This movie came out when I was fifteen, the summer before my sophomore year of high school. I was learning a lot about myself and coming out of a minor depression. This movie - a movie about embracing life and what it means to be alive - hooked me, inspired me, and captivated me like no movie ever had before.









This is one of my dad's favorite movies, and I remember singing along with it when I was as young as two. It's wonderfully trippy, and fed my imagination like nothing else. I'm convinced it enhanced my natural penchant for all things weird, colorful, and musical. Also made me feel more like I didn't fit in - nobody else in the 1st grade cited this as their favorite movie.









I first saw this when I was eleven. Became obsessed with the 1970's and obsessed with good music - obsessions that last to this day, eleven years later. Also, my mom hated/hates this movie...It was the first time I realized how incredibly different we are, and stopped trying (and failing) to be like her. This is my absolute favorite movie, to this day.​


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Cubie (May 3, 2011)

*1.)* My Sister's Keeper
*2.)* Keith
*3.)* Teenage Dirtbag


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

1) Home Room
2) Good Will Hunting 
3) Before Sunset


----------



## random398 (Apr 13, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands- beautiful movie, with great acting and music


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Vanilla Sky
This movie is what got me so interested in lucid dreaming, and just dreaming in general.









Laputa Castle in the Sky
This was my favorite movie when I was little. It fueled my imagination, and made me wonder about so many things.









Ma Vie en Rose-
I felt so normal when I watched this film for the first time. The story made me so happy, and I started to ask myself who I was.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Amarok (Jul 8, 2010)

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Fight Club
12 Angry Men


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## hteeba (Feb 5, 2011)

A Clockwork Orange (1971) - IMDb

Enter the Void (2009) - IMDb

Taxi Driver (1976) - IMDb


----------



## Erevos (Jun 5, 2011)

V For Vendetta
Lord of the rings all 3 of them
Easy rider


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Mishima: A Life Told in Four Chapters










Santa Sangre










2001: a Space Odyssey


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

12 Angry Men
The Truman Show
Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

Dead Poets Society
What Dreams May Come
Never Let Me Go


----------



## folx (Jun 7, 2011)

3 iron (Kim Ki-Duk)
Synecdoche New York (Charlie Kaufman)
Persona (Ingmar Bergman)


----------



## Ranoosha (Nov 18, 2010)

1-My name is Khan
2-Crash
3-Pay it forward 

can i keep going??? The good son. 500 days of summer. On the Outs. It. Titanic. The notebook. A beautiful mind. Limitless. The Illusionist. and as cheesy as it sounds the classic Disney Movies  ok im gonna stop cz this can go on forever...


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

As "big impact" isn't necessarily the same as "favorite" I decided to read the whole thread before answering to get an impression of the topic.

"*From Russia With Love*" did what "Dr. No" couldn't - leave a permanent impression and get me hooked on 007 movies.
"*Star Wars IV*" got me hooked on action science fiction.
"*My Little Bride*" got me hooked on South Korean romantic comedies.


----------



## Ranoosha (Nov 18, 2010)

i just watched a girl who leapt through time! omg sooooo good! one of the best anime's ive ever seen thank you so much!!!


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Schindler's List*









Also has an incredible soundtrack: John Williams & Itzhak Perlman - Schindler's List OST 160.zip

*Apollo 13*










*Blade Runner*










*2001: A Space Odyssey*


----------

